# [Meet up] Dallas, Texas



## vr666m (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Been a reader of this forum for awhile, didn't register till now.
Just relocated from Connecticut to North of Dallas 2 months ago with my wife. Anyone from this area up for a meet up?


----------



## Chase (Aug 7, 2005)

I relocated to North Dallas about a month ago, so I could probably be pursuaded. We have a lot of Texans around here, so I imagine we could ge something together.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd be in like Flynn.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm way down in San Antonio... and it's a huge drive to go all the way up to Dallas...
I'm thinking... could it be possible to maybe meet up in a City somewhere in the middle? Just an idea...


----------



## Chase (Aug 8, 2005)

If you rent a bus for us


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> If you rent a bus for us


haha...
Well, I'm just kind of burnt out on that drive to D/FW because I had to make it there and back in one day with my dad about a month ago... 
We left around 6 in the morning and got back around 1 in the morning... that was a really crappy day...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

What if we had two?
A South Texas meet and a North Texas(Dallas) meet?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm way down in San Antonio... and it's a huge drive to go all the way up to Dallas...
> I'm thinking... could it be possible to maybe meet up in a City somewhere in the middle? Just an idea...



Dude, I traveled from Florida to California for a meet up, Hobbes & Alison and Mdowdey also made the cross-country trip. So I think you should be able to make it from San Antonio to Dallas


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Dude, I traveled from Florida to California for a meet up, Hobbes & Alison and Mdowdey also made the cross-country trip. So I think you should be able to make it from San Antonio to Dallas


Well, maybe I just don't like driving...


----------



## Chase (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah, dang, what a whiner...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Well, maybe I just don't like driving...



Maybe he's really not old enough to drive...    :lmao:  :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Maybe he's really not old enough to drive...    :lmao:  :mrgreen:


Watch what you say or I'll send vinnie after ya... layball:

btw I am old enough to drive... 

I guess I'm not as enthusiastic as Jeff Canes is about driving across the country.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

I knew you were  And with gas prices being as high as they are, I don't blame ya!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I knew you were  And with gas prices being as high as they are, I don't blame ya!


God don't remind me...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I knew you were  And with gas prices being as high as they are, I don't blame ya!



So does this mean we won't be blessed with your pretty face at this meet up?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2005)

excuses excuses excuses[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> So does this mean we won't be blessed with your pretty face at this meet up?


well, I don't even know when it is yet. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Dude, I traveled from Florida to California for a meet up,



Dude... you drove??? :shock:


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 8, 2005)

I wanna go!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dude... you drove??? :shock:



No Little assumed


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> No Little assumed


You little @#$#@ Floridian... :x


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> You little @#$#@ Floridian... :x



Did I upset you, Im sorry :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Did I upset you, Im sorry :lmao:


\
hehe, :mrgreen:
just annoyed... my brother does that to me a lot.  (I fall for it everytime)


----------



## hobbes28 (Aug 8, 2005)

I hear what you're saying LittleMan....but what it sounds like to me is WAAAAAAAAAHHHH I hate to drive across TEEEEXas. :rofl:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I hear what you're saying LittleMan....but what it sounds like to me is WAAAAAAAAAHHHH I hate to drive across TEEEEXas. :rofl:


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 8, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I hear what you're saying LittleMan....but what it sounds like to me is WAAAAAAAAAHHHH I hate to drive across TEEEEXas. :rofl:


 
:smileys: :smileys: :thumbup:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> well, I don't even know when it is yet.
> 
> :mrgreen:




I was actually talking to Amanda.......but hey, if you've got a pretty face too, then come on! :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> I was actually talking to Amanda.......but hey, if you've got a pretty face too, then come on! :lmao:


got caught up in the bash littleman party... lol


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 11, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> So does this mean we won't be blessed with your pretty face at this meet up?



 I thought that was directly at the girly Littleman too :lmao: 

I wish I could, but most likely probably not. Now if you move the party up to the big mighty MO then of course


----------



## vr666m (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone has the knowledge to hold a lighting class (DSLR/film) somewhere in Dallas area? 
A studio, a model (or volunteers here to keep the cost down) and about 10 persons signing up should work. It would make a more interesting meet up rather than going to the park or zoo.


----------



## Chase (Sep 25, 2005)

Its a mad house, but the State Fair of Texas is almost here....thought I'd toss it out as a suggestion for a place for a few of us to get together if anyone is interesting. Shouldn't be a lack of photo ops.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 2, 2005)

I live within driving distance of Dallas (500 miles).  I don't think I could do anything this year, but maybe early spring of 2006.  What are some cool natural areas in north Texas?


----------



## acluckhardt (Oct 2, 2005)

-


----------



## steve817 (Oct 2, 2005)

I work weird hours. If we did it sometime in 06 I could schedule a day off.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 2, 2005)

if i had the time, i'd love to do it!  school and work are taking up a good amount of my time though   man, chris, looks like they've been onto you pretty bad in here 

i second your idea about a southern texas meetup.  where is this state fair held, and when?


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 22, 2005)

So... this event date is still undecided?


----------



## Chase (Nov 26, 2005)

Haven't heard much talk about it latey, but would be fun to get something together.


----------

